# coming off 16 week cycle. pct advice needed



## braga143

So I'm gonna be coming off of a long cycle of test cyp 500mg wk w/ .25 arimadex eod.. I just got 15.000 ius of hcg, 40 Clomid 50s, and 60 nolvadex 20s,  also have a bunch of arimadex still. Any advice on how to go about dosing all of this would be great! Thanks


----------



## SuperBane

Damn man that is a little like putting the carriage before the horse isn't it?

I would parrot what I've read but why not read a bit yourself?

Get Some made a nice thread for a user's first cycle.
It is a good read. It is right here on this forum.
You would be well advised to take a look at it.... Perhaps ....
If you have a moment.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

This is something that should've been planned long before you ever began the cycle. SuperBane is absolutely correct here

Use the HCG 250-350iu EOD up until 4days prior to beginning PCT. For PCT do clomid 50/50/25/25 and Nolva 40/20/20/20.


----------



## TriniJuice




----------



## braga143

Lol! I've done plenty of research and have tons of friends that cycle. Just thought I'd ask around here to see the differences in what everyone would suggest. Already have a good plan in mind. As u can see I have all of the stuff I need ready to go..i have plenty more test and was contemplating blasting and cruising I've decided to cycle for a few before I go that route since I'm only 25


----------



## braga143

Docd187123 said:


> This is something that should've been planned long before you ever began the cycle. SuperBane is absolutely correct here
> 
> Use the HCG 250-350iu EOD up until 4days prior to beginning PCT. For PCT do clomid 50/50/25/25 and Nolva 40/20/20/20.



This is basically what I've had planned. Some people blast the hcg after long cycles and others don't. Thanks!.


----------



## Canadian muscle

My pct looks like this 

Week 1 I drop the test to 250mg/week
Week 2 150mg test/week
Week 3 off
Week 4 start Hcg e3d 2000iu 5 shots tor
Week 6-8 clomid 50mg 2x a day

Then stay off another 4 weeks

That is considered a more aggressive approach. I also run long cycles.

But this pct protocol works for me.


----------



## Canadian muscle

With a cycle of only
Test you probably could get away with a less aggressive pct.

Perhaps only clomid and small amounts of Hcg,

I think 15000iu Hcg is complete over kill.

500mg test is such a easy cycle to recover from for most.
Just clomid should do the trick


----------



## Bro Bundy

after your last pin of test start pinning hcg 500iu eod for 3 weeks..2 days after your last pin of hcg start the clomid and nolva..i do clo at 100mg the first week then the next 3 at 50mg..this works for me


----------



## Azog

Prepare to cry when using Clomid...a lot.


----------



## SuperBane

Azog said:


> Prepare to cry when using Clomid...a lot.



You cry Azog? During pct ?


----------



## stonetag

TriniJuice said:


>



Thanks for the laugh trini! Going through a divorce a guy seems to have that look daily.  lol


----------



## braga143

Azog said:


> Prepare to cry when using Clomid...a lot.



Lol whaat. why cry? I've never heard of anything like this before


----------



## stonetag

braga143 said:


> Lol whaat. why cry? I've never heard of anything like this before


Because it will make you a bitch, dare you to watch Titanic on clom and not bawl.


----------



## Bro Bundy

braga143 said:


> Lol whaat. why cry? I've never heard of anything like this before


not everyone reacts like that to clomid..i dont i kinda like it


----------



## Redrum1327

ya but your fukked up anyways BB


----------



## PillarofBalance

braga143 said:


> Lol whaat. why cry? I've never heard of anything like this before



It's pretty common actually. They aren't kidding. Just have some kleenex watch some Disney and let it out. We won't judge as we have all been through it.


----------



## braga143

Hahaha thanks guys.


----------



## gymrat827

PillarofBalance said:


> It's pretty common actually. They aren't kidding. Just have some kleenex watch some Disney and let it out. We won't judge as we have all been through it.



Shit, i get into fights with the lady about dumb shit when in pct most of the time.


----------

